# nsp_cs and the pcmcia-package

## henning

Hi,

I'm running gentoo on a rather old toshiba notebook. I disabled the kernel

pcmcia/cardbus support and emerged the pcmcia-cs package. So far everything works

fine, but now I like to get my hp m820e cd writer to work. The writer needs the

nsp_cs module, which is included in the kernel scsi-pcmcia "drivers", but not in

the regular pcmcia-cs package.

(I've got to use the regular pcmcia-cs package, because my pcmcia network card is not

supported by the kernel -> I'm not 100% shure about that, I need the tulip_cb

module) 

With other distributions I used to download the ninja-scsi drivers, provided by Yokota Hiroshi

http://www.netlab.is.tsukuba.ac.jp/~yokota/izumi/ninja/

recompiled the pcmcia-cs package, compiled the ninja scsi drivers, copied the nsp_cs

and the nsp_cs.conf files into the appropriate directories, and rebooted. 

Normally this works fine.

My problem is the editing of the makefile of the ninja scsi drivers. You have to

name the path to the kernel sources (no problem) and the path to the include

directory of the pcmcia-cs package sources. I can't find a pcmcia-cs-3.1* directory, nether in the /usr/src/ tree nor in the rest of the system (besides /usr/portage and /var/db).

What can I do to get the writer working?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Henning

----------

## henning

well I'm sorry..., the solution was rather simple.  I just unpacked the pcmcia-cs package, compiled it by hand and did the rest as usual...

Henning

----------

## chadh

Can you please post this as a bug on https://bugs.gentoo.org (I guess this is an enhancement)?  I would be happy to include support for the ninja drivers into the pcmcia-cs ebuild once I have checked them out.

----------

